# TFO Warranty



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

Just wanted to write a quick note on TFO's warranty system as I am very impressed. I sent back an 8 Wt mangrove to TFO and then an 11 Wt Method to Sage. Both rods had the tip section broken. Before Sage was able to send me an email indicating they had received my rod and that it would be 4-5 weeks turnaround, I had my 8 Wt TFO Mangrove on the porch with a new tip section. Quality, affordable rods with great customer service.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

X2 - great experiences w TFO warranty- and the rods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Unless someone just has money to burn on toys, TFO is definitely the effective choice for the money.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Both times TFO has dialed me in so quick.....fly and spinning Rod....

Top notch customer service


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Good to know, I've got 4 TFO fly rods. Never broke one, but it's bound to happen.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*TFO*

They are a quality product considering the price. They even rank high in rod comparison tests


----------



## Ripit (Mar 31, 2013)

I have about 10 TFO rods and they are great. I did get a 8wt and 10wt Gloomis rods this year but I don't think I care anymore for the Gloomis. TFO is located here in Dallas so when I break one I just run over to there headquarters and they have me fixed up in 5 mins.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

When they get so many rods back from breaking they better be good with their warranty system.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

mikedeleon said:


> When they get so many rods back from breaking they better be good with their warranty system.


In my case, it's me (i) breaking the tip off walking into my garage; and (ii) squashing a couple of guides pulling rod sections apart.

It's a no-fault "warranty". Send in $30 with your rod and they fedx the rod back in a couple of days.

I didn't know about the no-fault deal the first time, fessed up to the warranty lady that I did the damage, and she said, "We've seen it all, honey, just send it in."


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

I have used Loomis fly rods since 2000 and I have not had to use the warranty. All in saltwater six to ten weight. With the NRX you get a one time take it to the retail dealer replacement. Kind of like insurance built into the price of the rod. I have cast an eight weight BVK and it is as powerful and smooth as any Loomis eight.


----------

